# Now I'm mad!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The mere thought of this just tic's me off to no end!

http://chicago.suntimes.com/washington-politics/7/71/480167/michelle-obama-declares-black-girls-rock

I have always tried to be receptive, and accepting, of people regardless of their race, color, religion, ethnic background, education, sex, sexual orientation, and all those other good things. To hear statements like this come of the White House, where they spend millions upon millions of taxpayer dollars on speech writers and political correctness.....well....they have offended me beyond recovery.

If I was to make a statement "______ (fill in your choice except black) girls rock.", I would be accused of being a racist or inciting terrorism, or both.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander!

Ralph

Then again, maybe they are really trying to incite a race war?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Stop and think who made the statement she thinks the blacks have been screwed over. She is a wolf in sheep's clothing anyway. She Knows she can get away with statements like that because she is Black and a female.. also look what paper is involved the is a very leftist paper anyway , they think she is a Goddess and they will back her and the idiot that she is married to regardless of what they say or do.. the only other so called female that could PO me More than her is the other Shady lady Hillary. both need to be put on a slow boat with a fast leak.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

No white president or first lady would dare to think the thoughts the Obama's speak in public.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Marched from cotton fields.....wow.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow... Lets just imagine if Any white president or first lady ever said "white girls Rock!" I think they would be verbally abused to no end, probably death threats, and I'm sure would be forced into a nationally televised apology. I honestly can't believe this family gets away with all this nonsense. Our first lady wouldn't know a cotton field looked like if a cotton bale rolled her @ss over


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Its all liberal driven PC crap and guess what?

We aren't going to get away from it until we elect a REAL leader. One who sets a positive tone for a nation. One that says ALL girls rock, ALL lives matter, etc.

Lets face it: Obamas hate our country. Accept it or keep your head firmly implanted in the sand.

WHO would allow illegals to come flooding across the border and then pay them to stay here? Who would make sweetheart, lopsided deals with the worlds leading sponsor of terrorism (Iran)?

Who would rack up 9 trillion in debt and have NOTHING to show for it?

Aren't these the actions of someone who wants to *HARM* our country?

Maybe in the end, they will do us a huge favor. Maybe they will turn so many people off, that we will never elect another crazy, lying, America destroying liberal for president* EVER *again!!!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Its all liberal driven PC crap and guess what?
> 
> We aren't going to get away from it until we elect a REAL leader. One who sets a positive tone for a nation. One that says ALL girls rock, ALL lives matter, etc.
> 
> ...


We couldn't get that lucky lol


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

bbos2 said:


> Wow... . Our first lady wouldn't know a cotton field looked like if a cotton bale rolled her @ss over


That would take a big @ss cotton bale cause she's a big ole b....h


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Its all liberal driven PC crap and guess what?
> 
> We aren't going to get away from it until we elect a REAL leader. One who sets a positive tone for a nation. One that says ALL girls rock, ALL lives matter, etc.
> 
> ...


won't ever happen. They are paying way too many un-educated, illegal, dead, and double, triple, and quadrupedal voters for your & my vote to count.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, I guess......
Continue to damage the host until it dies, pick the carcass clean, then end up dying yourself because all you ever did was take, take, take from the host. 
Never thought those type of people would outnumber those who are still willing to contribute.


----------

